# Best photography schools on the west coast?



## Bunnymonster (Jul 12, 2008)

And on that note, how important is an education in photography?

I'm a young journalist who's always had a passion for photography. I've realized recently that I like taking photos for my articles more than I like writing them.... so I'm in the midst of making a career change.

Since I already have a Bachelors Degree (in English Lit.) and experience taking photos for my newspaper and also some minor freelance work, will it really make a big difference in I get an actual photography degree? And if so, does it make a difference if I get a Bachelors or an Associates?

I'm thinking about going to Brooks Institute in Ventura, CA, but I'm trying to decide if all the extra school is necessary for a career as a photojournalist. Of course I'd  *want* to go to the school either way -- I love learning and improving myself -- but money is the issue here.

Thanks for your help,

--Jaime


----------



## henkelphoto (Jul 12, 2008)

Hi Jaime!

We've got an intern right now at our paper who's going to Brooks. He seems to like it and he's quite a good photographer. As for whether you "need" to go to school for a job in photojournalism...Well, you don't really need to go to school, since you already have a degree, but it's certainly advisable to get at least some photoj classes under your belt before applying for jobs. 

Now, here's what you aren't going to like to hear. I've been in photojournalism since 1976 and have made a good career of it, but if I were going to start right now, I would not go into still photojournalism. I would bet good money that within 5 years, 10 at the outset, most newspapers will be using hi-def digital video cameras for everything and frame-grabbing for the print publications. I would also bet that many, if not most, papers will be getting rid of their photo departments and going to all contract-for-hire photographers. 

If you look at the news right now, it's not good for photoj. The Tribune company is laying off people at all their papers as well as cutting the number of pages a week (less pages means less workers needed). Virtually all Florida papers are laying off large numbers of workers and these all include the photo departments. NPPA has a whopping 6 or 7 photo positions listed on their job listing board, all of which require or suggest knowledge in multi-media and/or video. 

My suggestion to you and any other people wanting to get into the photojournalism field would be to buy a digital video camera, become familiar with it and Final Cut (either by school, outside classes or self-taught) and look at television or web journalism. I truly believe that within a decade, still photographers will not be able to find work in the journalism field.

Jerry


----------



## Hooligan Dan (Jul 13, 2008)

Stay far, FAR away from brooks. I went througthe  Visual Journalism program at brooks and it was the biggest waste of money I will ever be a part of. Thew program having a 50% dropout rate alone should be enough to show people the program is a joke.

If you absolutely want to get a degree in photoj find a state university that offers it. You'll get the same education for a fraction of the price.


----------



## jv17 (Aug 7, 2008)

well in my own point of view..having an education with photography will help you to get good pictures that helps you in making articles..as we all know once you have a good picture, the article will also be good eventually though the article is not that good..also that's a plus if you are applying for a job because you have 2 majors..


----------

